# Neurosurgery-Repair of CSF Leak w/ Lami



## katic23 (Oct 6, 2010)

I quickly came across the CPT code 63709 for a repair of CSF leak requiring laminectomy, but just following there is  a separate CPT code 63710 just titled Dual graft, spinal. The descriptions are almost identical with the exception of the opening/closing/laminectomy. My questions is whether I am to bill these two codes together? If so would I append a modifier -51 to the 63710?


----------

